# Keeps getting lumps. MOVED TO CANCER FORUM



## kerryb (Jan 22, 2015)

*Keeps getting lumps*

Merged threads, duplicate post


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

I'm sorry to hear your boy has had some growths/lumps, fortunately they have been benign. It's not uncommon for Goldens to have them.

If it were my dog, I would have them removed so they can be checked. God forbid if they were cancerous, then you probably would have caught it early and you would have several treatment options.

Wanted to let you know I merged your threads together so the replies would be in the same thread.


----------



## kerryb (Jan 22, 2015)

Thanks Carolina, Yes, I always get him to the vets quickly and if they suggest removal I do not hesitate. I can just see this going on and on  lump after lump. I do wonder if Benedryl would benefit him?


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

Our Honey had a mast cell tumor removed when she was 3 years old. They got it all and nothing more was required. She has had many more lumps over the years. We usually get them checked. Most are nothing to worry about, but a few we have had removed. My vet actually has all of her bumps charted out. We watch them carefully. Honey is 10 years old now.


----------



## kerryb (Jan 22, 2015)

Thank you, that does make me feel slightly less worried.


----------



## kerryb (Jan 22, 2015)

Latest lump is shrinking, phew, and vet is quite happy to just monitor. I now have him on a small daily dose of anti histamine as I read it may be a good idea for dogs prone to developing Mast cell tumours.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Not meaning to scare you, however there is the other side of the story for MCT's, if you're interested you might check out Rookie's thread, "Heading for the Bridge" by Rookie's dad. It was a long and very tough journey and I think about it almost every day. Best of luck to you both.


----------

